# From this to this.Scrubbies new enclosure



## Joemal (Jun 27, 2012)

A few days of rainy weather and this is it all finished .Not bad for someone who hated woodwork at school .Scrubby is going to love the extra room she will have but the only trouble is i have to actually get in the cage to get her out or clean .Fun times ahead i think .


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 27, 2012)

Joemal said:


> the only trouble is i have to actually get in the cage to get her out or clean .Fun times ahead i think .


well atleast theres enough room for you 2 to wrestle in there if it comes to it


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 27, 2012)

wow now thats a dedicated scrubby enclosure  haha just think, u'll have extra bonding time with her in there lol do u have a pic of the scrubby goin in there?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 27, 2012)

That is awesome, scrubby will give u huge cuddles for that!!


----------



## rockethead (Jun 27, 2012)

That is one massive enclosure
whats the size


----------



## woody101 (Jun 27, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!! Thats one lucky scrubbie  shame the doors are tinted


----------



## Joemal (Jun 27, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> wow now thats a dedicated scrubby enclosure  haha just think, u'll have extra bonding time with her in there lol do u have a pic of the scrubby goin in there?



Only got it finished late this afternoon so probably leave it till the weekend to shift her ...



rockethead said:


> That is one massive enclosure
> whats the size



2.4 long X 2.0 high X 1.2 wide .Weighs around 200kgs but fairly easy to move around on its 8 wheels

She is at 13ft now but 9 times out of 10 she is a real bitch .Lost plenty of blood to her .


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW:shock:!!!!

You can say "You call that an enclosure? THIS is an enclosure!!" 

NICE1!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the cage staying in the shed? If not you will have fun manourvering that through doors to get it inside. 
Awesoem job!


----------



## Jande (Jun 27, 2012)

That looks fantastic! You may have hated woodwork but you clearly must have paid enough attention still. :lol:


----------



## Joemal (Jun 27, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Is the cage staying in the shed? If not you will have fun manourvering that through doors to get it inside.
> Awesoem job!



No this is a shed enclosure . The house i'm in has 2 double garages so room is no problem but has been built so it will fit under panel lift garage doors if i ever have to shift from here .


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 27, 2012)

Apparently "Size Matters".

Didn't they have one of those in Mad Max - Thunderdome. Cage of Death

Awesome project - that should impress the guests watching the wrestling match


----------



## Joemal (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the charming snake going into the new home .


----------



## Rissi (Jun 28, 2012)

ahahaha I love how you tinted the doors...you can invite people round and tell them-sure mate, toilet's through here......


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 28, 2012)

Wholllllly Crappers. Thats a big enclosure...and a good sized snake. Will she get much bigger? What do you feed her! Looks awesome tho mate.


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 28, 2012)

You can always now have the option of using it as a granny flat, well done!!


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 28, 2012)

Great work,how do you heat something like that,do you use a kids pool as a water bowl?


----------



## Joemal (Jun 28, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Wholllllly Crappers. Thats a big enclosure...and a good sized snake. Will she get much bigger? What do you feed her! Looks awesome tho mate.


Yeah she will get bigger .At 13ft (4.0 mtr) she is still only a baby .She was on rabbits when i could get them but now mostly rats (roughly 1 kg every 7 to 10 days )
.She eats chooks(1 kg) and has fed well on the odd Guineapig .



Deadpan said:


> Great work,how do you heat something like that,do you use a kids pool as a water bowl?


Heat cord and lights will sort the heating problem out and there will be a large tub at one end for her to soak in .Measured the ensuite in the house last night and this cage is a bit bigger than it .


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 28, 2012)

Joemal said:


> Yeah she will get bigger .At 13ft (4.0 mtr) she is still only a baby .She was on rabbits when i could get them but now mostly rats (roughly 1 kg every 7 to 10 days )
> .She eats chooks(1 kg) and has fed well on the odd Guineapig .
> 
> 
> Heat cord and lights will sort the heating problem out and there will be a large tub at one end for her to soak in .Measured the ensuite in the house last night and this cage is a bit bigger than it .



Geeze would be expensive...unless you had your own chicken pen


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice looking enclosure and nice looking Scrubby, love that hand as well, lol.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 28, 2012)

Joemal are the doors tinted or is it just because is it dark inside the enclosure? 

If it is tinted, could you please explain if there is a reason for this?


----------



## Joemal (Jun 28, 2012)

shell477 said:


> Joemal are the doors tinted or is it just because is it dark inside the enclosure?
> 
> If it is tinted, could you please explain if there is a reason for this?


 The glass is tinted . Brought the complete window second hand at a bargain price and being tinted was just a bonus . Once lights are in it won't look as dark . Interior is white .


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 28, 2012)

you could always reverse the glass so that the tinting is on the inside that way , you could see her but she cant see you , rather than her having the element of surprise with the tinting on the outside and you not being able to clearly see her  it would be easy enough to do although you would be risking it a little bit if your not sure what to do , but a glazier would be able to do it in atleast half hour so shouldnt cost to much ,if they cant then there slow


----------



## saratoga (Jun 28, 2012)

Room for a lounge in their as well so you can kick back with a beer and enjoy watching your scrubby!


----------



## woody101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics once she is inside and all the logs and stuff are there aswell.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 28, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Geeze would be expensive...unless you had your own chicken pen



Bugger that. Send the snake to the neighbours' chook pens instead.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 28, 2012)

That is one Awsome Enclosure..Luv it..Nice looking Scrubbie and that bit must really hurt!! Love to see her in there..


----------



## kat2005dodi (Jun 28, 2012)

I see she gave you a thank you kiss! 

Enclosure looks awesome!


----------



## leamos (Jun 28, 2012)

That's not a scrubby enclosure its a portable scrubby room!, the scale of it is just nuts, bloody awesome!


----------



## mungus (Jun 28, 2012)

Put it in your spare bedroom and ask the mother-in-law to hang up your jacket one night.................:evil:..............:lol::lol:


----------



## starr9 (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW!! It looks so good now! I cant wait to see it all finished and with the scrubby in it! I showed the other half and he said if I can make an enclosure that good I could get a olive (he thinks I will not have the time or $$).. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED :twisted:!!!!!


----------



## james.5 (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks awesome, a great place to lock the kids up if they misbehave 

Can't wait to see it fully furnished and with the scrubby inside!


----------



## Joemal (Jul 2, 2012)

She is in her new home .Loves it .


----------



## Rissi (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! I have been seriously monitoring this thread waiting to see this. Fan-tastic! did she go right in straight away?
What a cool little pad she has. 
But more importantly-that is one of my fav snakes on here!


----------



## Gavatron (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm new and suitably impressed. That snake is awesome. Great job!


----------



## Joemal (Jul 2, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Wow! I have been seriously monitoring this thread waiting to see this. Fan-tastic! did she go right in straight away?
> What a cool little pad she has.
> But more importantly-that is one of my fav snakes on here!








Yeah she owns the place now .Im in for some fun times when it comes to getting her out and cleaning .The kids did a video of me in the enclosure with my helmet and bike jacket on for protection and true to her attitude she did make a half hearted lunge for me as i was getting out of the enclosure .Ónly a silly person would get into a confined area with her without some sort of protection lol .


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 2, 2012)

Excellent job! So this is what I have to consider as my scrubby continues to grow.Cheers.


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jul 2, 2012)

I vote that you upload the video  and im sure many others would second that.


----------



## Joemal (Jul 2, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?v=2291842752175


https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?v=2291854152460&set=vb.1732214108&type=2&theater


Ok someone will have to let me know if these work .

The reason for the 2 vids is the daughter held the phone sideways so i had to edit and rotate the vid .


----------



## Kitah (Jul 2, 2012)

They work  Your scrubbie seems so friendly!


----------



## Joemal (Jul 2, 2012)

Kitah said:


> They work  Your scrubbie seems so friendly!




LOL no she's not .Don't be fooled by the placid lunge at me .Notice in the vids how she just sits and watches and waits .This is her favorite trick .Gets you off guard then strikes


----------



## Kitah (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol I was being sarcastic  I will admit a scrubbie is _definitely_ not the type of snake for me! I did see a placid one once though- a male that was being used for demonstrations in a shopping center- I was quite surprised when I saw him to be honest! I suppose it is down to the individual.. but.. still!

I'll also add, I did laugh at some of the other comments on here- things like telling your drunk mates the loo's "just in there" or telling the mother in law its a cupboard.. hehehe


----------



## Joemal (Jul 2, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Lol I was being sarcastic  I will admit a scrubbie is _definitely_ not the type of snake for me! I did see a placid one once though- a male that was being used for demonstrations in a shopping center- I was quite surprised when I saw him to be honest! I suppose it is down to the individual.. but.. still!
> 
> I'll also add, I did laugh at some of the other comments on here- things like telling your drunk mates the loo's "just in there" or telling the mother in law its a cupboard.. hehehe



LOL oh you big chicken .My girl has settled down quiet a lot compared to when i first got her .Now it's only every second day she wants to kill me .Donated my fair share of blood to her .Places bitten ---- legs ,arms ,chest,back ,elbow, back of the neck and a lot of near misses to the face .She has a nice trait where she goes for the face and i'm not talking a little strike pose it's a full on wide open mouth shot .So yeah unreal snake to own.


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe you should call her 'Blood Bank'.....


----------



## Kitah (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol perhaps I could be called a wuss when it comes to an aggressive python that size, but in my defence I'm sure a lot of people would be  I don't mind snakes that size, if they aren't aggressive lol! 

On the flip side, bet she keeps ya on your toes aye? hehe


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job mate. You have really out done yourself on that one


----------



## Joemal (Jul 3, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> Nice job mate. You have really out done yourself on that one



Thanks mate .This is the 4th enclosure i have done but this is the biggest and best .Really turned out well and pleased with it .Not bad for someone that hated woodwork at school and has no patience when it comes to fiddly stuff plus i drive machinery and work in the concrete industry so woodworking is not my forte LOL .


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jul 3, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 257439
> 
> 
> This is the charming snake going into the new home .



I thought there was rules about live feeding!


----------



## Joemal (Jul 3, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> I thought there was rules about live feeding!



Hahaha yes there is .Keep well away from the bitey end


----------



## Rissi (Jul 3, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 257737
> View attachment 257738
> 
> 
> Yeah she owns the place now .Im in for some fun times when it comes to getting her out and cleaning .The kids did a video of me in the enclosure with my helmet and bike jacket on for protection and true to her attitude she did make a half hearted lunge for me as i was getting out of the enclosure .Ónly a silly person would get into a confined area with her without some sort of protection lol .



Ahhh so refreshing to hear a sensible person speak about owning a pet. I get so tired of guys who "Like to encourage their dogs to be vicious cus they somehow thinks it makes them tougher" when it's really inversely proportionate (untrained dog=stupid owner). So kudos to you for not being a tool. and kudos for being able to handle her like you do. I seriously want my own scrubby one day....haven't told the bf this yet though, he's still afraid of my 2m coastal...maybe when I buy a hatchling scrubbie i can pretend it's something else (he won't know) and then be like "Why is she still growing? Maybe her thyroid is playing up..." hahaha


----------



## Joemal (Jul 3, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Ahhh so refreshing to hear a sensible person speak about owning a pet. I get so tired of guys who "Like to encourage their dogs to be vicious cus they somehow thinks it makes them tougher" when it's really inversely proportionate (untrained dog=stupid owner). So kudos to you for not being a tool. and kudos for being able to handle her like you do. I seriously want my own scrubby one day....haven't told the bf this yet though, he's still afraid of my 2m coastal...maybe when I buy a hatchling scrubbie i can pretend it's something else (he won't know) and then be like "Why is she still growing? Maybe her thyroid is playing up..." hahaha











Now if only i could get a reticulated python .Scrubby is the only one to cause dramas in the houshold.The Olive and the Coastal are real pussy cats along with the others i have .Quiet a few people own placid Scrubs so yes they are out there but i do know of a few cases where they to have turned on their owners out of the blue aswell .Treat them with a healthy dose of respect and i believe you can't go wrong with owning one .


----------



## Rissi (Jul 3, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 257864
> View attachment 257865
> View attachment 257866
> View attachment 257867
> ...




Hahaha I've actually already sticky nosed at these pics on the coastal thread and when I saw your name again I was like "damn this dude has MY future collection!" Yeah I cannot believe how placid my coastal is, i definitely think it's their nature and I'm really hoping she gets as big as yours! Stunning! 
I guess thats like every animal though, I've swum with sharks and rays and played with big dogs...to this day the only thing that scares me is Gorillas! Oh and horses. You can't trust a horse. 
Well I'll def keep you in mind so you can expect a pm in 3 years saying "OH NO! My scrubby just bit my bf how do I convince him it was in good humour???!" 
Ok back to work. Have a great day and thanks for those pics. definitely envious.


----------



## Joemal (Jul 3, 2012)

Well the girl just got a new bedroom for her new enclosure and she has settled into it quiet well .Put a heat cord and thermostat probe into the floor for those cold nights lol .


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 3, 2012)

what happened to the dog? 

wait i think i just seen a slight bulge in one of those pics


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol: absolute gold!! I cant wait to see the 'DIY Rock wall' thread for this enclosure  It could double as a bouldering cave!!


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 6, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 257901
> View attachment 257902
> View attachment 257903
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! If that naughty snake bites you again, after you have built her such a palace, you just tell her that there are homeless snakes in Africa who would give their right fang for a house like that!


----------

